# Fox Sports Package on E



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

I can't believe the sports package on E. I knew that they have alot of blackouts of games but even the games that I'am supposed to get, the ones that are available in my area, are either blocked out or changed. I was going to watch a yankees game yesterday when it was changed. Instead of the yankee, baltimore game they had a fight on. It seems that I'am not getting any more games than what I get on the super stations, network channels, and espn. I want to cancel it but if I do I'll have to pay a $5. fee. So I'll probably just keep it for this month and then wait until the end of June to cancel it so the $5. fee will be the same as what I would have paid for another month. Buyers Beware!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

Dish's Fox Sports package is a complete joke. First of all.....there are those subs that were told by Reps that they had to sub to the package in order to get certain sports teams games. For example, I had to sub to the package to get Indiana Pacers games, though I only live 20 miles from Indianapolis. I was told that Fox Sports Cincinnati was my RSN.

About the blackout issue and Dish: You have to remember that FOX and Dish have different agreements than FOX and DirecTV on coverage of sports teams and this is why you will see why DirecTV has more sports games in the clear. Afterall, the replays are in the clear for most games on DirecTV and what do you get with Dish?? The only replays you will see are your teams games.

If you truly wanna see a big difference between Dish and Direct...go to:

dish.fxep.com

and

directv.fxep.com

you will see what teams are available in your area

Interesting: With DirecTV, I get Chicago Cubs, Chicago White Sox, Cincinnati Reds, and Indiana Pacers broadcasts. With Dish....I just get the Pacers and the Reds. The way the Pacers played and the way the Reds are playing nowadays, if I was a Dish subscriber...Id cancel my Dish Sports Pack subscription in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

I should also add that I get the Chicago Blackhawks broadcasts too with DirecTV.

Dish's blackouts of games makes one wonder whether Britany or Jim Ferguson decides which games to blackout. I remember flipping through my Dish EPG and noticing that there was a college hockey game on PASS (now Fox Sports Detroit) and the game was blacked out. Excuse me....the game wasnt on locally here and also....it wasnt on any of the sports packages available. Professional games I can see being blacked out; college games as long as they are included on ESPN's packages I can see blacked out too...but college hockey games???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

Where are the Columbus Blue Jackets?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

You're so right. It's a good thing that the games I want are on ESPN today or I'd really be pissed. I was surprised by the lack of games I'am allowed in my area. I live in southern Texas and the only games I get are the Rangers and the Astros. I do have the superstations and distant nets so I can get other games too. Like today the Red socks and Cleavland are playing, it is supposed to be on the fox net for Ohio, but instead they have a woman's volley ball game on. What is this? But thank God it is on ESPN. I asked the CR at dish when I got the sports package if I'd be able to get more games. And he said yes. First he told me that alot of the games would be subject to blackouts but I would still get more games. Anyway since it's paid for for this month I'll probably keep it until the end of this month and then cancel it. Someone should put out a warning to all dishnetwork subscribers NOT TO EVER get the sports package. As you said it's a joke. BTW Your link for dish fox games available worked fine but when I tried ti click on to Direct TV fox games my dishplayer didn't get it. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

I made the corrections on the link I posted concerning the DirecTV FXEP site. I forgot to include the "V" in DirecTV. So....it should be fine now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

nope. All I get is a blank white screen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

You might wanna press "Refresh" or "Reload" on your browser.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

I tried that but it still didn't work. Still just a blank white screen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

Where are the Blue Jackets?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2001)

Well....I clicked the link with my IE 5.5 and it worked and I also clicked the link with my Netscape 4.77. It worked there too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

I tried it again and I still only get a blank white page. I tried going to the link itself and it said that fxep is unknown. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2001)

Does anybody know when and if Dish is going to add Fox Sports Plus Chicago, Fox Sports West 2, and any other sports channels that they might not have?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

I live in Florida, and I'm thinking of subscribing to Dish Network with their multi sports pak--primarily to see more Red Sox games. Before I do, I'm wondering whether if it's worth it. I know I won't get the live Red Sox games broadcast on NESN, but does anyone know if I'll get their taped replays of those games? Also, does anyone know if I'll get any more Red Sox games on the regional Fox channels?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow, havent seen this thread in a while  

Since you dont live in Red Sox territory all games on NESN and all other FSNs except for the one that serves you, will have all professional sports blacked out. On E* even replays of games are blacked out, but there have been reports that D* doesnt black them out. So, the sports pak will not allow you to see anymore then what you get now and most do agree its a waste of $5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks. I also got a reply from a NESN PR rep saying that the blackout rules apply to replays as well, unless you get the pricey MLB Extra Innings Pak. Does anyone know if you at least get some of the Fox out of area broadcasts of MLB games with the D* Sports Pak? For example, could I watch the Red Sox vs White Sox from Florida if it were on Fox Sports Chicago?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

Even with the Sports Pack the only games you will see are those on your local RSN(s). If you live in Pittsfield, MA for instance you can watch FOX Sports NE and NESN. When the red Sox are on NESN you can watch. When the Red Sox are not broadcast on NESN but happen to be on the RSN for the competing team you can't watch. Period.

Having said this the blackouts work by time. If a game runs over the alloted window you will see it. The guide will say "Post Game Show' or "Fishin' with Freddie" but the game will be there. Last season I saw the end of a lot of games that way. But of course if they schedule the blackout to last longer I will see fewer games.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

That's funny, my brother lives in Phoenix, has a dish (I'm not sure whether D* or E*), and last year he got entire Sox games broadcast on Fox Sports New England. What's up with that? He didn't have the Extra Innings Package either. He didn't get NESN games though.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The Red Sox are not on Fox Sports New England. So I don't know how anyone saw games there. Please correct me if Ia m wrong. But I have never seem a listing for the BoSOx on FSNE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, I'll take your word for it, so it isn't FOXSNE, but when Sox games aren't on NESN (they don't carry them all), they are undoubtedly on some Fox affiliate or RSN, somewhere.


----------

